# Why Hello there...



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Renaldo and I moved over from cigarettes to Vaping about 8 months ago and never looked back since. I used to be a 30 a day smoker and wanted to move over to vaping as I knew the health benefits of it over smoking. I researched for a couple of weeks and then realized one of the most reliable and trustworthy names in Vaping was Provape's Provari. I realized it was very expensive but even if it worked out more expensive than smoking at least I wouldn't kill myself via cigarettes. Thankfully it has worked out cheaper than analogues and also the health benefits are unquestionable. 

I took the plunge and bought a Provari. As soon as it arrived I literally threw my cigarettes away to give myself a fighting chance to move over. I figured that if the temptation were there I might just go: "it's not worth it" and move back to analogues. I was pleasantly surprised after the first couple of hours. The nicotine in the juice took away my craving for a cigarette and after a week I didn't ever want to go back. I have to be honest though, it took a couple of attempts and researching to get exactly the same type of enjoyment from vaping that I had with cigarettes... which Tank would perform best, what juice was closest to the Marlboro Blue Ice I used to smoke and the wattage setting on the Provari that would give me the proper hit.

There was a point when I nearly called it a day with vaping... that was when I used to get e-juice in my mouth from the second day until about the fourth day as it constantly leaked and "slurped". Another Provari user told me that the Provari sometimes did that with KangerTech tanks and once I got hold of an eLeaf tank my world literally changed completely. It's amazing to think how one mishap can so easily place you back on the analogue wagon. Hence why I am so appreciative of forums like these that can assist people who really want to quit but know nothing about Vaping. Since 8 months ago I have put 4 people on the Vaping bandwagon and none has smoked a cigarette since then.

Irrespective I don't want to go on for too long but thanks for this forum and for welcoming me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

Welcome Renaldo. Good on you for hanging in there and not going back. Hope you enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

Thanks for the kind words Sir Vape!


----------



## Riaz (3/11/14)

hi @Renaldo and welcome to the forum

if you have any questions please feel free to ask

well done on sticking it through and staying off the stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

hello and welcome to the forum @Renaldo 
congrats on going vapor 
best of luck going forward


----------



## Alex (3/11/14)

Thanks for the nice intro, and an interesting story about your vaping journey so far @Renaldo.


via iphone


----------



## drew (3/11/14)

That's a familiar face... Congrats on making the switch and welcome to the forum Rendier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

drew said:


> That's a familiar face... Congrats on making the switch and welcome to the forum Rendier



Ha Ha Thanks for the welcome Drew!


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

You started off with a pretty decent mod there @Renaldo 

Welcome to the forum, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

